
We are doing push notifications wrong. Here’s how to fix it - gorkemcetin
https://medium.com/@countly/we-are-doing-push-notifications-wrong-here-s-how-to-fix-it-d3887a30392e#.lng2rz8uw
======
tempodox
Push notifications are just too obviously spammy. I never allow them.

